# Default Font Hack?



## KMew (Aug 31, 2008)

I remember at one point in the old forums, there was a hack where you could make every pots a single colour. Is there anyone else who wants this back?


----------



## o_O (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah. Seems cool!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you mean for your display personally (i.e., you view everyone's posts in the designated font but it doesn't change what they see) or just change the everyone sees your posts by default (which is what I think was there before)? Because, while I personally don't care unless people are posting in some annoying, eye-hurting color like bright red, no one seems to like reading posts typed in a different font.

Basically, I don't care either way but I'm not sure the suggestion will go over well. Now, if it were a hack that just changed fonts for your eyes only, that would be okay.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 31, 2008)

_a thousand times no_


----------



## DeadAccount (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you even realise how many member's posts will suddenly become bright eye hurting colours and will be some silly looking font? Not to mention the fact that some posts you would need a magnifying glass for.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 31, 2008)

o.O Can't you be a delicate and unique snowflake with your avatar & sig?


----------



## KMew (Aug 31, 2008)

Um, I don't think you guys are getting the point. The default font hack made just the posts you see one colour. So like, you could make everything Blue Verdana if you want. I guess I didn't make this clear enough, but yeah.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 31, 2008)

...no, it didn't. And I know that because I made it myself. It had an option that allowed people to see all posts without the default BBCode, but if you had it on, you'd see everyone's posts in _their_ colors. And this is a bad idea on any forum with multiple skins. I'm not sure what I was on when I made it.


----------



## KMew (Aug 31, 2008)

...o.o;; I thought it changed it to just you see it. My bad. XD


----------

